# First cycle, PCT



## SheldonA27 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hey, decided to start my first cycle. Have done a lot of research, obviously still a lot to learn. I've started with 600ml test cyp (300 twice a week) and 40 tbol. 
Now I've done research with drug interactions because I take Zoloft. I will be quitting Zoloft soon however I didn't want to risk negative interactions. 
So I switched Adex for Aromasin. 
And dropped nolva and will just use clomid. 
That's a decision I've made. 
I should have probably incorporated HCG however wanted to keep the amount of formulas I was using a bit lower for first cycle. (Even though I went with 600 ml of test.......
I need help with when to start, and how to properly use Aromasin. I know arimidex but get a lot of conflicting information with Aromasin. If someone can help me would be great. 
I'm still doing a lot of research and still learning. Thank you.


----------



## Megatron28 (Mar 26, 2017)

The only one that has negative interactions with Zoloft is Tamoxifen.  You can use everything else.

Yes, you should be using hCG while on cycle.  It minimizes atrophy of the leydig cells.  You are already hampering yourself by not being able to use Tamoxifen during PCT.  Why make the chances of HPTA recovery even less likely by not using hCG on cycle?

You should use Aromasin from day 1 of your cycle a s then get blood work during your cycle to determine if dosage adjustments are needed.  What is your body fat %?  That will help determine what a good starting dosage should be.

PCT should start about 3 weeks after your last injection of Test.  Some guys will say 2 weeks.  I prefer to make sure the test has cleared.  Run hCG all the way up until about three days before PCT starts.


----------



## Megatron28 (Mar 26, 2017)

By the way, 600ml of test per week is way too much.  I would suggest going with 600mg.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 26, 2017)

Megatron28 said:


> By the way, 600ml of test per week is way too much.  I would suggest going with 600mg.



Hes running that 1mg per ml


----------



## SheldonA27 (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. I am considering starting hcg. The aro I am starting tomorrow. I will start with 12.5 e4d due to the suicide effect aro has. Seems to do a really good job. I was going to use clomid and continue aro through pct. but that's again where I hit confliction. I have read benefits of using it for oct, then possible conflicts. With test and getting the testicles up and going.  I will quit Zoloft as it's causing sexual dysfunction.... and I like orgasms. Soo I will be grabbing nolva.


----------



## Megatron28 (Mar 26, 2017)

Do not use an AI during PCT.  You will not be at supraphysiological TT levels anymore so it is not needed.


Why not quit the Zoloft before running your cycle?  You are likely to experience side effects from stopping it.  How will you know if they are attributable to the Zoloft or the cycle?    I am not a big fan of changing a bunch of variables at the same time if it can be avoided.

Aromasin has a pretty short half life.  It is typically taken EOD or daily.  I would suggest factoring the half life into your protocol.

Aromasin and Arimidex both do a very good job.  Can't go wrong with either really.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 26, 2017)

2 comments 

1. Don't stop the zoloft imo

2. Not using HCG to minimize the amount of drugs you are taking is a terribly misguided way of thinking.  Hcg isn't for gains. It's for health. It will help you recover in PCT. Use the hcg expecially since you won't be using nolva during pct.


----------



## SheldonA27 (Mar 26, 2017)

I am choosing to quit Zoloft due to side effects I just don't want to deal with anymore. I've tapered down over the last 4 months to a very minimal dose. 
Yes I would like to start HCG, and I know for my next cycle I will definitely be using it. 

For Aro during pct, I wouldn't use any other AI as pct except Aromasin. I was going to taper it down after cycle and then start clomid and nolva. 
I really appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## SheldonA27 (Mar 26, 2017)

No good point Aromasin will kill off my estrogen. I was reading that Aromasin is very good at boosting T levels. So yes I will use this during cycle and will taper down and use clomid and nolva. 
If I had my way I'd stay on Zoloft, but the side effects are creating sexual disfunction. It's just not.... worth it hahahaha.


----------



## Megatron28 (Mar 26, 2017)

Start hCG in the first cycle.  Not your second cycle.

AI's boost testosterone when the HPTA is fully functioning.  It is called AI-Monotherapy.  It is not recommended when doing PCT though as your HPTA is not functioning normally on its own.  You are trying to restore normal function to your HPTA after being shut down during your cycle.  Unless you want to be on TRT for the rest of your life, give your HPTA the best chance to recover fully.

AI's do not boost *Natty* T levels during a cycle either.  Again, your HPTA is shut down so your testicles can't make more Testosterone when your E2 is low.  AI's do increase *exogenous* TT and Free T during a cycle though since less if it is "lost" to aromatization.  You just have to be careful not to go too far and crash you E2.  Men need normal levels of estrogen to be healthy and feel good.


----------



## SheldonA27 (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you man, all this information is just what I needed. I've been doing research but have been getting a lot of conflicting information. So I started just researching exactly what each formula does. And... from there it became increasingly more complicated as i expected. So I just wanted to bounce off what I thought I knew. So this is great. I will grab hcg. 
I will start the aro today. I was going to start very moderate at 12.5 every 4 days then increase if needed. 
Would you say that's a good or foolish idea?


----------



## SheldonA27 (Mar 26, 2017)

And as for hcg I'm on my second week of a ten week cycle. I can start it pretty well whenever? And would I use that throughout pct with clomid and nolva if I'm done Zoloft. 
I was sure I had a sufficient pct with nolva and clomid. The the Zoloft issue but I was assured just clomid pct and aro during cycle was enough. But I'd rather be completely sure.


----------



## Megatron28 (Mar 26, 2017)

I think if you go back and read all the posts again you will find that your most recent questions were already answered.  For example taking Aromasin every 4 days.  Or using hCG during PCT.  Just try to read more carefully and you will find your answers above.


----------

